# Navarre Beach wipeout



## Wilbur

My second-ever offshore fishing attempt resulted in two decent spanish and a scary wipeout. I launched near the pier at sunrise and trolled a cig with a green duster. One was 19" and the other 23". I saw tarpon occasionally but no Kings. The launch took a little timing but wasn't too bad, but the recovery was awful. The way in I saw rolling waves and surf boarders standing for a looong time. Not a good sign. I went for it and panicked when a good size wave brought my tail straight up and flipped me upside down. Fishing line snagged my fingers and ripped off some skin, but otherwise I recovered everything except a glove. Good thing a treble hook didn't grab me. Big lesson- de-rig everything before landing.


----------



## chasintail2010

nice fish..... or put all of your gear in your hatch to prevent any loss


----------



## Kayak Rookie

Well it look's like you had fun. At least you you were able to keep your Spanish this trip. I am going to try this weekend if the waves calw down.


----------



## Wilbur

Thanks. Yep, kept the fish. Everything was stowed or leashed except my gloves. Cut on my finger was gnarly though. Enjoy


----------



## PAWGhunter

Next time jump out and swim your kayak in...trust me, its a lot safer and kinda fun


----------



## FishGolfDrink

dang, nice catches though eric... I still haven't got back out there since I got flipped and broke my rod


----------



## pompanopete

Way to go Eric.....finger looks like it hurt like hell. Glad your ok and good deal on the spanish.:thumbsup: I plan to try again this weekend if the surf behaves:whistling:


----------



## BlackJeep

A salute for the effort. We all end up learning what to do and what not to do from experience. The back over front roll like you describe is what I fear most, but haven't experienced that yet. I hope I never do.

The back "T" handle on the Hobies are definitely handy for the swim in approach in heavy surf. I get out when I'm in 3-4 feet of water and walk or swim it in. Your yak might get swamped a little from the rear when a roller comes up, but as long as you hang on and keep it perpendicular to the surf you should be fine. 

Bass Pro sells bags of rubber treble hook guards for like $3.49. Definitely worth the expense!


----------



## Wilbur

Thanks everybody. I appreciate the support. Jumping out and swimming sounds like a good idea. So do the treble guards.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

the only problem with stowing in the front hatch is if you have heavy gear like a tackle box and it happens to force its way through the hatch you can sink quick. i just tie my stuff down or at least break it down and tie it up.


----------



## need2fish

I've backed in several times (paddling backward and facing the waves) and been pretty successful with it. More recently I've bailed and floated it in holding on to the back. Still not totally comfortable with it but it seems to work well.


----------



## Bduv

Congrats on the fish! 

Glad you made it back safe. Better to roll on the return than on the launch in my opinion.

That cartwheel roll sucks because you can't see it coming until it's too late. Better to jump out and swim it in BEFORE you get to the breaker zone. Maybe someday I will take my own advice. I've rolled more this year than in the past 3 combined.

Keep trying and you'll have most of it figured out. Just keep in mind that there's always something that you aren't prepared for.

Good fishing!

Bryan


----------



## B.Fine

One flip in the old yak = bail and trail landings on the new yak!


----------



## Farmer

Wilbur said:


> The way in I saw rolling waves and surf boarders standing for a looong time. Not a good sign..


Surfers out is not a good sign......... even if they weren't standing for a looong time. 

Looks like you've been properly initiated.


----------



## Linda

Yes if you see surfers when you are coming in...that is not good.. LOL! Glad you made it in safe except for that nice chunk of skin missing, that looks like it hurt!


----------



## Wilbur

Yep, it hurt. Afterward I was thinking that this isn't for me, but already I'm dying to get back out there.


----------



## need2fish

You'll be back out before you know it Wilbur. I had a king rig rake my hand a couple years ago and your photo reminded me of that. I feel your pain bud.


----------



## illforwill

not trying to be a buzz killer but the fish on the right ( or your left) definitely looks like a small king


----------



## Wilbur

illforwill said:


> not trying to be a buzz killer but the fish on the right ( or your left) definitely looks like a small king


It's possible. It had yellow spots, but I just read that young Kings may have spots like spanish. Any other good ways to tell?


----------



## need2fish

Wilbur - the top fin of a spanish has a black flag. I caught a big spanish yesterday I thought might be a king because the lateral line looked a little droopy but he had the black flag up top. 

Come on over to Navarre and fish sometime. Kreg (gottafish) will be doing another informal king tourney here in mid July - those are inexpensive and fun plus you get to meet a lot of folks.


----------



## lastcast

Here's a link for fins and lateral lines.
http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11278/juvenile-king-mackerel-vs-spanish-mackerel-easy-id/


----------



## Wilbur

Need2fish and Lastcast- Thanks for the ID info. I'll definitely look at the dorsal fin and lateral lines next time. I don't get out to Navarre very often. It's over an hour drive. But if there's a bunch of yakkers meeting I just might. Thanks!


----------



## kanaka

Not a yaker so this might be a dumb question but can't the yak be surfed in? Ya know, paddle, feel the wave , make a bottom turn.......Or the waves too sloppy to do that?


----------



## pompanopete

Wilbur said:


> Need2fish and Lastcast- Thanks for the ID info. I'll definitely look at the dorsal fin and lateral lines next time. I don't get out to Navarre very often. It's over an hour drive. But if there's a bunch of yakkers meeting I just might. Thanks!


Eric, These are a bunch of great guys and alot of fun. I have learned bunches from them. And the tournament is not expensive at all. 10 bucks ahead. Kreg always gets a few sponsors for prizes. I have fished two of them and placed 3rd both times by lady luck.:whistling: I think you would have a blast.


----------



## Wilbur

kanaka said:


> Not a yaker so this might be a dumb question but can't the yak be surfed in? Ya know, paddle, feel the wave , make a bottom turn.......Or the waves too sloppy to do that?


I have surfed small waves, and you could probably surf a big one with a little skill and balls (ha!). My Hobie was nose heavy (fish cooler in front) and immediately nosed over in the wave.


----------



## kanaka

Makes sense about the weight distribution. Guess if you start putting more stuff behind you, better the chance of tipping over just reaching round back there.


----------

